# Hello from the Emerald Isle!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! Please share some pics of your horse with us!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome :mrgreen: 

Whats your horses breed?


----------



## cobbywob (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the welcome. She is an ex irish hunter...probably a cross between and Irish Draft and some sort of cob type. A mongrel in other words!:lol: All she does now is hack about with me, we dont do any of the faster stuff!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paints in North Carolina.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome.

I LOVE your horse. I am very partial to hunters, she is gorgeous


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome, Cobbywob. Your mare fits my stereotypical image of the irish hunter - in the best way.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi and welcome!
Im situated in Ireland too! I have an ISH 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobbywob (Nov 24, 2009)

Thankyou so much everyone for the warm welcome.....CandyCanes, the best breed in the world IMO, but then I am rather biased? Where are you (pm if you would rather?)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here is a horse that I often ride. He is Irish draught/Selle Francais.


----------



## cobbywob (Nov 24, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> here is a horse that I often ride. He is Irish draught/Selle Francais.
> 
> View attachment 251993


Oh he is beautiful tinyliny.....looks very similar to my Dolly when she has her winter coat. What an interesting cross though, unusual I think?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in leinster, near Meath!


----------



## cobbywob (Nov 24, 2009)

CandyCanes said:


> I'm in leinster, near Meath!


Not too far from me then - I am on the Cavan/Meath border.


----------

